# Blackberry Cabernet Sorbet



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2009)

This is to die for good!







Blackberry Cabernet Sorbet


----------



## smurfe (Sep 1, 2009)

Yummy yummy yummy, I have made something similar before. Also, I made your link clickable for you. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2009)

How the heck do you make links clickable on this site, I have no problems on other sites but this one only leaves black font.


----------



## IQwine (Sep 1, 2009)

you can create a hyperlink by first clicking the icon to the left of the smiley



and follow the steps in the pop up window


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2009)

IQwine said:


> you can create a hyperlink by first clicking the icon to the left of the smiley
> 
> 
> 
> and follow the steps in the pop up window




You can also make it a link by being sure to hit enter after you paste the url into the post. It will not create the link until you move to the next line. Also be sure there is no space after the url before hitting enter.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 2, 2009)

I use the icon that looks like the Earth with a chain


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey thanks, I even tried to hard code the HTML but it wouldn't work. I found another recipe that uses an egg white and is supposed to be just like Ciao Bella which is where we first tasted this stuff.

Ciao Bella Blackberry Cabernet Sorbet


If 1 cup of Cab is good I wonder if 2 cups would be better!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 2, 2009)

I just slobbered on my computer. Where is this recipe?! I have an ice cream maker...


----------



## IQwine (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/37/Blackberry_Cabernet_Sorbet47679.shtml


recipe location


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2009)

There are 2 recipes one has an egg white, the other doesn't.

The first link is right below the photo, maybe hard to see at first!


----------

